
Coordinated raids of Zwiebelfreunde at various locations in Germany - rendx
https://blog.torservers.net/20180704/coordinated-raids-of-zwiebelfreunde-at-various-locations-in-germany.html
======
Freak_NL
For those who can't read German: _Zwiebelfreunde_ means 'onion friends'.

~~~
jand
Since news coverage suggests questionable work of the police you might be
interested as well in the fact, that Germany does not have a construct like
"fruit of the poisonous tree".

------
abhiminator
Official update from Chaos Computer Club's blog (in english) --
[https://www.ccc.de/en/updates/2018/hausdurchsuchungen-bei-
ve...](https://www.ccc.de/en/updates/2018/hausdurchsuchungen-bei-
vereinsvorstanden-der-zwiebelfreunde-und-im-openlab-augsburg)

~~~
draugadrotten
> The mere presence of an e-mail address at a large free provider on a website
> has caused law enforcement authorities to deduce that a German association
> that helps raise funds for this provider must be connected to this website
> somehow. Although Zwiebelfreunde clearly has nothing to do with the
> operation of this provider, they were suspected anyway.

This is a strawman or poorly explained. It is not explained to us how law
enforcement has connected the onion friends to the mail provider, but that is
not proof that law enforcement do not have evidence of such a connection. It
is also not clear to us that the onion friends is not connected to the
operation of the mail provider. The presence of a bank account in fact
suggests otherwise; the funds in the bank account does indeed facilitate the
operation of the mail provider.

Can anyone explain better?

~~~
tomtimtall
Oh wait I see where you are going wrong. “The presence of a bank account in
fact suggests otherwise; ”

Let’s switch out the entities and see what you think. An anonymous blog posts
terror threats and links an email @gmail.com, the investigators discover that
onion friends have a bank account supporting donations to google. So they raid
onion friends.... does that seem justified?

~~~
draugadrotten
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism_financing#Germany](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism_financing#Germany)

If the onion friends had a donation page up to support a terrorist group, I
think they should be monitored by security police and raided if there was a
reason.

Your case when the bank supports google is not a cause since google is not a
terrorist organisation.

In this case of the onion friends, the donations seems to have been going to
donations to a anonymous mailer web site, and depending on what is done at
that web site, raids could be justified or not. I think the "connection" has
been established, which CCC would like to say there is none. Yet, in your own
example, you seem to admit a connection, just not a cause for a raid.

~~~
twistypencil
Except the Onion friends do not have a donation page up to support "a
terrorist group"... that is stretching things a bit far.

